# My German Shepherd Gave Birth !



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello. i have 2 purebred German Shepherds . 1 male and other female. and yesterday . the female gave birth. and she only had one puppy. as i heard at least they could have 4 or 5. but she only had one puppy. and the puppy looks complete and he is alive from yesterday until now . and he makes sounds. lets say the puppy was Succeed. but is there any other puppies inside her? cause it really weird :\. 



Note: This is my first gave birth dog. is there any thing i can do for them? or just leave them alone? and should i keep the male with them? or move him away from them? 

thanks please help.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Unless you x-rayed teh female prior to whelping (giving birth)...you don't know how many pups are there...watch the girl closely for signs of infection - lethargy, fever. Make sure the puppy is nursing. Separate the female and puppy from other dogs, give her a safe secure place to raise the puppy. Make sure she has access to water and food. If you do not want puppies, separate the male and female when she is in heat.

Lee


----------



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Unless you x-rayed teh female prior to whelping (giving birth)...you don't know how many pups are there...watch the girl closely for signs of infection - lethargy, fever. Make sure the puppy is nursing. Separate the female and puppy from other dogs, give her a safe secure place to raise the puppy. Make sure she has access to water and food. If you do not want puppies, separate the male and female when she is in heat.
> 
> Lee


Hey. thanks for the answer.

but what i really mean. it is possible that dog could only have one puppy? is it normally?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It happens.....there is no normal sized litter -can be 1 puppy to 12 puppies....I have had 4 to 8 in mine

Lee


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

This is the 7-8 month old siblings your brother got back in February? Are you planning to take steps to stop them from reproducing again?


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm sorry but you have no idea about raising a puppy and yet your dogs are still puppy, you let this happen. I guess this an inbreeding which is awful to me. This is not a game. You have to take this seriously, already feeling sorry for the dogs(


Sent from KenzoPad


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the pup, the two "puppy parents" and this thread. To the owners: get control over the situation and get the female spayed as soon as she has weaned the pup. Take her to the vet for X rays and study about how to raise a singleton. Maybe get it in another litter that is as old as this pup to benefit from siblings. It will also give your female a break. 
Situations like these always makes me upset as they lead to the deterioration of the breed and it is completely preventable.


----------

